# How many times a week do YOU personally work EACH muscle group?



## MassGaynez (Mar 29, 2012)

Curious as to how many of you work each muscle group more than once per week while on cycle.. I personally use a pull/legs/push routine 2x a week.. Just looking for personal answers here.. Thanks!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

Once a week. I never understood the need for more. If you destroy the muscle, it's going to need more than a couple of days to recover.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I do everything twice except legs right now.  I can only do it for a couple months before burning out.. then go back to a 4 day schedule instead of 5 or 6.


----------



## USMC (Mar 29, 2012)

Once sort of, like mon is chest and I add in 2 exercises of tri's, same with tues and back bi's. Than fri is arms so they get the real workout than.


----------



## adwal99 (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Once a week. I never understood the need for more. If you destroy the muscle, it's going to need more than a couple of days to recover.



+1


----------



## rage racing (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Once a week. I never understood the need for more. If you destroy the muscle, it's going to need more than a couple of days to recover.



x2


----------



## blazer69 (Mar 29, 2012)

rage racing said:


> x2


x3 agreed


----------



## Hymlock (Mar 29, 2012)

I do everything once per week with the exception of quads - I do 3 0r 4 sets of squats each workout!!!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 29, 2012)

every time u do squats u hit back/ almost every time you hit back u hit bis/ almost every time u hit chest or shoulder u hit tris, etc - so actually directly hitting a muscle (all out) without getting adequate recovery time seems detrimental. that being said - it's amazing what the human body can adapt to; i know guys who max squat every day, some days 2x, and they are making continuous _strength_ gains.

 after all that yakking I guess it depends on your goals, body type/genetics, your food intake, and your "supplementation".

my 2c fwiw


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 29, 2012)

Everything once except legs. I hit legs 2-3 times.


----------



## Hymlock (Mar 29, 2012)

I did not think or pay attention to the squats effect on other body parts, I'm going to cut back on the squats and see how I feel!! Good post!!!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 29, 2012)

chest, lats, delts, traps, quads, hams - once a week
bi's, tri's, abs, calves - twice a week

Day 1 - Chest, Tri's, Abs
Day 2 - Back, Bi's, Calves
Day 3 - Off
Day 4 - Delts, Traps
Day 5 - Bi's, Tri's, Abs
Day 6 - Quads, Hams, Calves
Day 7 - Off

That's the basic layout right now but I will take an extra off day off if I need it. Sometimes I'll make day 6 an off day so I'm off the day before and after leg day because it kills me, which pushes everything else back a day. I just listen to my body. My arms recover pretty quickly and they're a weak point right now so I work them twice a week. Calves and abs should always be worked twice a week IMO.


----------



## MassGaynez (Mar 30, 2012)

Great answers ITT, thank you all!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mon- Chest Tri's
Tuesday- Back Bi's
Wednesday- Off or hit a lagging muscle group
Thursday- Legs Abs
Friday- Shoulders Traps
Saturday- Off
Sunday- Off or hit a lagging muscle group
REPEAT!!!

Every week I like to switch up different workouts for each muscle to keep them guessing and to never get comfortable with a routine, but im in a plateau so this is not the usual and I do this like twice a year if that. My usual is just a muscle group a week 5 days a week.


----------



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

Ronnie & Phil Heath do each group 2 times a week. I personally don't have the time for that and just do once a week except calves cause I have a machine at home. 

everyone's recovery is different. If u can grow with 1 hit a week rock it. If u have plateud maybe try a twice a week prog


----------



## "TheFuture" (Mar 31, 2012)

I train Calves and Traps twice per week, everything else I train once per week.


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 1, 2012)

I voted 2 but its only some groups. 
I hit triceps twice.
Bench twice, one ME one DE
I do shoulders and back once though


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 1, 2012)

dav1dg90 said:


> Mon- Chest Tri's
> Tuesday- Back Bi's
> Wednesday- Off or hit a lagging muscle group
> Thursday- Legs Abs
> ...



Same here!


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 2, 2012)

everything once except tri's and and bi's and abs get rocked a lil harder


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 2, 2012)

Twice while on current cycle...but will drop to once per week for PCT and while off...heavy weight, mid to low rep range...


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but don't your muscles only need 48 hours rest? for that reason I do everything on a M W F and cardio on T TH and take SA SU off


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 3, 2012)

For those of you that hit each muscle once per week...with something like a chest/tri..... Back/Bi.....Legs.....Shoulders/traps - what kind of sets per muscle group....  whats an example of your back/bi day or chest/tri...  just curious


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 3, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> For those of you that hit each muscle once per week...with something like a chest/tri..... Back/Bi.....Legs.....Shoulders/traps - what kind of sets per muscle group.... whats an example of your back/bi day or chest/tri... just curious



back day:
Pullups - 6-8 sets
Some kind of freeweight row - 5 sets
Pulldowns - 4 sets
Low Cable or machine row - 4 sets
Deadlifts - 5-6 sets

typical chest day:
Flat DB Bench - 5-6 sets
Incline BB Bench - 5 sets
Dips - 3-4 sets
DB Flies - 4 sets
Cable Crossovers on incline bench - 3-4 sets
DB Bridge pushups - 3-5 sets

bi/tri day:
BB Curls - 4-5 sets
DB Curls - 3-4 sets
Preacher Curls - 3-4 sets
Machine Curls - 3-4 sets

Rope Cable Pressdowns - 5 sets
Close Grip Bench - 4 sets
Skullcrushers - 4 sets
DB Overhead extensions - 3-4 sets


boom. it's all about volume.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 4, 2012)

I do back twice a week. Workout A is more of a mass builder workout B i squeeze for a lot of detail.  Both are short intense workouts.


----------

